# Motorola motofone f3..indiaplaza.in cheated???



## arunks (Apr 2, 2008)

I purchased a motorola motofone f3 from indiaplaza.in

but it is not working with my sim cards..

it is displaying IdeA always even if i do not insert any sim card..

What does it mean..?

DID indiaplaza cheated me??????

Is this phone idea network locked ...?

but idea is GSM so Can a phone idea locked..?

How can i get my money back from indiaplaza..?

Can i unlock this phone myself...is there a way??

what should i do??

one thing more ... how to confirm whether is this actually IDEA network locked..?

guys plz help me..


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

yes I think this is an locked phone.... before trying to unlock see in the indiaplaza website whether it was mentioned that this is a locked phone... if yes then you cant do much ... just unlock it

but if it was not mentioned that this phone is locked call indiaplaza support and complaint to them... they might give you a replacement.....



btw why do ppl buy electronic items from indiaplaza ????? 



_


----------



## arunks (Apr 3, 2008)

yes i checked it carefully before purchasing and also affter receiving it...It is not mentioned there that it will be a network locked phone...

u can check urself, if u want..

*www.indiaplaza.in/mobiles/phones/P...fone-f3-with-1-year-manufacturer-warranty.htm


also it looks like a used phone and manufacturer date is dec 2006.

I think the vendor with which indiaplaza has dealings cheated actually...

How will they ggive me a replacement..?

they will demand to send the mobile back to me at my charges and whats the guarrantee that they will replace it...?

what should i do guys..?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

do you have the bill... ?

call them and complain... dont delay



> There are several ways in which you can contact us for any clarifications or information that you may require.
> 
> For more information on your orders , replacements, returns, refunds; to report any technical bugs or to request additional product information, you can email us at customerservice@Indiaplaza.in. You can call our Customer Service Help Line on *91-80-40617000*, 6 days a week (Monday to Saturday, except public holidays) between 0930 hrs to 1800 hrs IST.


 


_


----------



## arunks (Apr 3, 2008)

they have sent a invoice cum bill printed on paper but without any authorised signature...it is blank and also indiaplaza or any vendor's name is also not there..ya i try to call them on that no.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

I will be glad to hear about how this proceeds... please update this thread with whatever action you take....

and please document whatever you do... if possible take photos of your phone, screen etc


_


----------



## utsav (Apr 3, 2008)

If anything does not work then go to consumer forum and complain abt it.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

wait and if ur tries are not frutiful, try *core.nic.in


----------



## arunks (Apr 3, 2008)

I received a mail today from them..
they wrote


> Our sincere apologies for the inconvenience caused. We request you to kindly send back the Motorola Motofone F3 With 1 Year Manufacturer Warranty to below given address as we do not have pick up service at your location. Please attach a photocopy of the invoice and a covering later mentioning the type of defect with the consignment. Please inform us the courier details through which you are sending the item back, so we can have a track of the same. We will place a replacement order on receipt of the item.
> 
> Address ?
> 
> ...



But one thing i want to know is "Can I send it(mobile phone) through courier..?
what abt octorie charges..?
what will i do regarding that..?
I m in punjab so will i need to pay octroie etc. to send it to bangalore to them??


----------



## amanjagga (Apr 3, 2008)

Ohh no ! Mar Gaye 
Bhaiya Apne pehle Kyon nahi Battayan. I have also ordered the same

Can i do something in advance so that it should not be the problem with me or just i have to wait and watch? 
Plz help me!


----------



## Renny (Apr 3, 2008)

No need to worry, maybe its just an isolated incident.


----------



## arunks (Apr 4, 2008)

Guys how can i send f3 mobile phone back to indiaplaza.in

courier company is demanding 200rs. to send it..

Is there any octroi etc.?

is there any problem in sending mobile by courier..

But how is indiaplaza sending electronic items to us..?


*Please tell me how can I unlock motofone f3 to work with my airtel or bsnl sim..*

Becoz of the cheating by indiaplaza.in I have lost my money..

please help me guys.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ Cover it properly and send is as any other package through speed post.. do not disclose that it has a mobile..! It'll reach the destination safely without any problems.. no octroi or anything else..! Also demand the customer service guy at indiaplaza for reimbursement of the courier charges..! Do not worry.. Indiaplaza has a good reputation to maintain. they'll respond promptly. It is just an isolated incident, I don't think it is intentional.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^^

plzz dont give misleading advice... it will create more harm rather than doing any good... if it gets lost then he is screwed..

send your mobile phone through the courier that delivered it to you in the first place  in that way you can be more sure...

and I agree with you on the courier reimbursment... but most probably they will give a gift coupon to buy stuff in India plaza....


_


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ IMO, speed post is thousand times reliable than any private courier fellow.. Anyway, that's the way I have done it previously for sending my mobile from chennai to pune and it reached without as much as a dent in the package..


----------



## int86 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ya ask them what they are going to do with courier charges, since its not you fault.
Just pick your phone and call them man.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

I had sent money(2000) in proffessional courier to koyamuthoor and "successfully" lost it!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 4, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> ^^ IMO, speed post is thousand times reliable than any private courier fellow.. Anyway, that's the way I have done it previously for sending my mobile from chennai to pune and it reached without as much as a dent in the package..


lol but its illegal... you were just lucky 



_



praka123 said:


> I had sent money(2000) in proffessional courier to koyamuthoor and "successfully" lost it!


thats also against the terms of professional couriers 
so you cant fight with them for the money 

ppl in couriers know whats inside.. if its anything not allowed they just steal it most of the time  cos the customer cannot claim anything

_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

guess what!I had packed the money well inside a X'mas card


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Apr 4, 2008)

courier guys have zuper xrays , they find out even if you hide any money inside the pages of an old diary.

so dont dare to send any costly items through courier. if you wanna send such items then book it through A class and disclose the items before sending. atleast you wont regret later.


----------



## arunks (Apr 4, 2008)

how can i unlock it use it with any sim other than idea?


----------



## acewin (Apr 5, 2008)

use blue dart, inform them whats inside, worth of motofone F3 isnt so big that this becomes a issue. Tell them its going to customer care, for repair, its not a personal delivery, so there is no VAT or taxes is needed to be paid.
It may cost 280 for upto 500 grams of courier.

Blue Dart is the best if you are sending commodities.
I have sent money also, without informing, though, with a rebook shoe worth 3K, to my hometown for my sissy. 
I will say most reliable courier service for commodities.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

dont try unlocking now....  bad idea




_


----------



## hellgate (Apr 5, 2008)

unlocking i not a bad idea if u know wat ur doing.
u can get it unlocked from a mobile repairing guy who has a good rep of unlocking fones b4.
it all depends on wat kinda lock it has a soft lock or hard lock.dont try itf its hard lock.unlocking will void warranty.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

^^^^

he is going to return the mobile back to indiaplaza.. thats why I said dont try unlocking now...


_


----------



## arunks (Apr 5, 2008)

hey they have sent me second hand used mobile....when i opened courier packing the some tapes were already opened .and from the look of mobile any body can say that it was a used mobile...

Anyways i have sent it back to indiaplaza via courier 
.. 
and i received mail toady from indiaplaza that they will refund my courier charges..


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

^^^^

good 



_


----------



## int86 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice gesture.


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 6, 2008)

arunks said:


> and i received mail toady from indiaplaza that they will refund my courier charges..



That's a good gesture on their part  . Indiaplaza is pretty good actually. That and Futurebazaar are the only two reliable Indian e-commerce sites. Rest are utter crap


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ Add homeshop18 to the list of good indian shopping sites..!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

2kewl said:


> That's a good gesture on their part  . Indiaplaza is pretty good actually. That and Futurebazaar are the only two reliable Indian e-commerce sites. Rest are utter crap


thats a pretty generalised statement without much proof to support the putforth fact 



_


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2008)

arunks said:


> hey they have sent me second hand used mobile....when i opened courier packing the some tapes were already opened .and from the look of mobile any body can say that it was a used mobile...
> 
> Anyways i have sent it back to indiaplaza via courier
> ..
> and i received mail toady from indiaplaza that they will refund my courier charges..


cool, which means they admit their mistake, Indiaplaza.in best among all others indian e-commerce sites


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 6, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> thats a pretty generalised statement without much proof to support the putforth fact
> 
> 
> 
> _



Maybe...But has been my general experience with these sites. I should've added _IMO_ at the end of that statement


----------



## arunks (Apr 9, 2008)

hey all..today i got  a mail again that they have started to process my replacement..so it means i will get my new f3 in few day..indiaplaza is really good..


----------



## int86 (Apr 10, 2008)

How they are going to pay courier charges.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

int86 said:


> How they are going to pay courier charges.


By means of a prepaid account


----------



## int86 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dont settle for less than cash.
One need to pay in cash as courier charges.
Defaulters never make rules.


----------



## arunks (Apr 18, 2008)

hey guys i have not received the replacement till date...I called them today and they r saying that i will receive it in 3 more days..I dont know what are they doing ..I placed actual order on 22-23 march..and its almost one month for me waiting for a working f3


----------



## amanjagga (Apr 26, 2008)

I also recieved the phone in working condition about 1 week ago but without back cover with scratches on all phone and without bill. They said that they will collect phone with 5-6 days by means of any courier but nothing has happened yet.





arunks said:


> hey guys i have not received the replacement till date...I called them today and they r saying that i will receive it in 3 more days..I dont know what are they doing ..I placed actual order on 22-23 march..and its almost one month for me waiting for a working f3


----------



## arunks (Apr 27, 2008)

Still i have not received it...


----------



## int86 (Apr 27, 2008)

you call them now.


----------



## arunks (Apr 27, 2008)

ya i will call them 2moro as today is sunday..


----------



## arunks (May 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> wait and if ur tries are not frutiful, try *core.nic.in



still i didnot receive it..MAny times i have mailed them and many times i have called them...and recently they told me that it was dispatched but as the vendor gave wrong awb no. so they sent a mail to vendor and are waiting for the reply..

now tell me what to do..

how is this core.nic.in

what will they do?

should i lodge a complaint ther?


----------



## gary4gar (May 17, 2008)

try last time.

Sent them a mail explaining whole story from start & ask them to send the handset ASAP, else you will drag them to consumer court.

The consumer court thing takes lots of time & effort.
See if you can settle at this level only


----------



## x3060 (May 18, 2008)

yeah . . give them a warning . but try your best to settle at this level . . it takes a lot of time the other way .


----------



## int86 (May 18, 2008)

Call them, explain them whole situation with exact dates. tell them that the concern now is shifted to the duration they are taking for rectifying their fault.


----------

